# Diy lights for my chrony!



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi nice all I did was buy 2 of thoses 3 led round light ( the ones you press to turn on ) & 2 plastic strings & used velcro that came with the lights


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Robert43 said:


> Hi nice all I did was buy 2 of thoses 3 led round light ( the ones you press to turn on ) & 2 plastic strings & used velcro that came with the lights


How about a picture?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

clark grizwald look out lol great idea


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice(in the words of Borat!) idea


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Here is type I just used the velcro that came with it & made 2 extra plastic strips from sign material we have at work
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-Round-...736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f10f5eb98


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Great idea, this is why I love DIY. It is inexpensive, innovative and works, what more could you ask for. I took a little different route. Blowing 150 watt incandescent up to whiteboard and back down to sensors. Been using it for 4 yrs. now, works flawlessly.


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

peregrine82 said:


> Great idea, this is why I love DIY. It is inexpensive, innovative and works, what more could you ask for. I took a little different route. Blowing 150 watt incandescent up to whiteboard and back down to sensors. Been using it for 4 yrs. now, works flawlessly.
> 
> View attachment 1241601



great idea. changes the florescant light to pure white light. i'm going to have to give this a try. i've always had to take my chrono outside to shoot it because of the light. what kind of white board and rods are you using?


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

kjclark7 said:


> great idea. changes the florescant light to pure white light. i'm going to have to give this a try. i've always had to take my chrono outside to shoot it because of the light. what kind of white board and rods are you using?


The strips are a Congregated plastic sign. I cut them into strips then drilled holes and pushed the led lights into. The rods are the originals that the diffusers go on. 


Hutch


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

thanks for the reply hutch but i was actually asking peregrine82 about his setup.


----------



## Arobie120 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thats great!!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. Just bright white corrugated sign board. The rods are the ones that came with the chrony, (Beta). I am sure you could sub in welding rod. Lowes or home depot for the lamp kit.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

peregrine82,

The Beta Chrony I got off you has a new upgraded light kit I built today. A quick trip to the Source for a mini toggle switch, a couple of cheap led flashlights($2.99 ea) and a few hours in the garage getting creative. The blue plastic light holders are some 8020 cart bumper material I had laying around at work. The two led flashlights (10 led's on each) I disassembled run off one 4.5v (3 AAA's) battery pack mounted inside the Chrony with a mini toggle switch to turn the lights on/off.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I love the X-mas light version rather ingenious, here is mine It's a single light that illuminates the original diffusers that came with the unit. Gotta love duct tape!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome Rob. Inexpensive as well as efficient and clean.


----------

